# Paint protection PPF - hood clear bra - tint - 3m - halo EFX - black optics diy



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

I realize we have a lot of new members here with cars on order. Please consider getting your car protected from day 1! 

If you wait to do it later, you'll kick yourself. Don't be lazy. Schedule it for the day you get your car or the day after. It'll be an extra two days that you don't have your S3.

I had the following done:

*Tint:* 35% on all sides and rear windows. I went with 3M color stable film.

*Paint protection:* I do not have to hand wax my car. I just wash it and the paint looks GREAT as if I just waxed it. No need for spray wax. Spray wax does nothing, as the paint looks perfect as is. I use quick detailer, or griots speed shine, when the car is dusty (in between washes). Bird ****, no problem, wipes right off. I went with C-Quartz ceramic.

*Hood & Bumper protection*: I went with 3M pro Shield PPF. I did the entire hood! Last week coming home from Waterfest a big stone hit my hood up near the windshield cowl. NO damage. The film took the hit for me. I have the entire front bumper & the front half of the fenders covered. The nice thing is that they have the S3 bumper spec now, so a large format machine will digitally cut out the protection for your front bumper!

*Black optics DIY:* I had the three front grills and the rear valance sprayed with a high quality product called Halo EFX, to hide the chrome. When I don't want this look anymore, I just have it ripped off and the chrome will appear as new. For the window trim, I had it covered with gloss black vinyl.


Make sure you find someone who is well recommended! 
For folks around Philly, go with Elite Glass Tinting ask for George or David. 
Modded Euros uses them too. Family owned and operated. 
751 Chester Pike, Prospect Park, PA 19076. (610) 544-8468. 
https://www.facebook.com/EliteGlassTinting?fref=ts

If you're not in this area, just ask your local crew who they prefer.

AND/OR post up with information on who YOU recommend!


Waterfest 2015 
more pics in my sig link / build thread


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Not to hijack your thread Ryan but just wanted to say that I can't agree more. Also want to give a big thanks to Ryan for his advice along the way. I pretty much followed his exact path and couldn't be happier with the results.


*Tint*: Pinnacle 35% all around. Have a friend that did 80% on his Model S and I was impressed at how much heat it blocked with very little impact to clarity. Might be doing the same soon.

*Paint protection*: I went with C-Quartz UK, a little less expensive than C-Quartz Finest but very similar results

*Film*: Went with Xpel Clear Film on the entire front, mirror caps, door cups, rocker panels and rear bumper. Took a little while for the bubbles to bake out but now it looks fantastic and "self heals" to a degree.

*Black Optics*: Also did Halo EFX and gloss black vinyl at Ryans suggestion and it came out amazing. Makes the car look much meaner.


For the Raleigh/Durham/Fayetteville/Goldsboro area I used the following vendors:

Tint: AllPro Window Films (919) 981-8468

Paint protection: Absolute Perfection Auto Detailing in Goldsboro (919) 584-8396

Film: TVP Auto in Raleigh (919) 274-5365

Black Optics: Auto Envy Detail in Fayetteville (910) 689-3470


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

nice to hear you're happy with the results
not a bad idea for everyone to chime in with recommendations on who/where to go!
thanks for the kind words and best of luck with your car!
:beer:
Cheers


----------



## DeadBoltPoison (Aug 30, 2014)

+1 to this thread.

Tint: 35% sides and rear with Suntek; 

Paint Protection: Opti-Coat, held up really well after this past very harsh winter.

PPF: I have my front clip (bumper, full fenders, full hood, and mirrors) Xpel'd and I did my A/B/C pillars, plus sunroof with Suntek. 


Installers for people in the NYC/Long Island Area:

Tints: Jack Taravella Howard Beach, NY 917-686-4733
Paint Protection: Xclusive Autoworks Massapequa, NY 516-965-7289
PPF: Mr. Sparkle Detailing (Xpel) North Babylon, NY 631-871-2409 and Xclusive Autoworks (Suntek) Massapequa, NY 516-965-7289

Like Ryan said definitely would recommend getting it day 1. Just tell the dealer to unwrap the car and not to prep it. So you can bring it straight there and avoid possible swirls and scratches from the dealer during prep.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I am probably doing some PPF film soon. Seems like we have it relatively cheap out here in UT. I was quoted $640 to do the bumper, full hood, and half fenders in 3M Ventureshield. I also received a similar quote for Suntek. I am currently trying to decide which film to go with. I hear Xpel has the most orange peel, Suntek has good gloss and self heals but is thin. Some people don't like 3M Ventureshield and talk up the 3m Scotchguard Pro film. But my local installer says he likes Ventureshield more and the 3M rep that was in the shop said he does as well.


----------



## PbanyS3 (Jun 13, 2015)

DeadBoltPoison said:


> +1 to this thread.
> 
> Tint: 35% sides and rear with Suntek;
> 
> ...





Thanks for the info! Would've been nice to drive 2 hours out to Philly! Dunno of any good pro shops in Brooklyn...

I heard there's some good detailing places in Whitestone,Queens :beer::beer::beer:opcorn:


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

DarkSideGTI said:


> I hear Xpel has the most orange peel


I don't have a point of comparison since this is the first car I've put PPF on but I don't notice any orange peel on my hood with Xpel. Maybe the installers method of application has something to do with that?


----------



## DeadBoltPoison (Aug 30, 2014)

Xanlith said:


> I don't have a point of comparison since this is the first car I've put PPF on but I don't notice any orange peel on my hood with Xpel. Maybe the installers method of application has something to do with that?


I didnt have any orange peel with my Xpel and I've personally never seen one with either. I would say problem with the installation or installer if thats the case.


----------



## DeadBoltPoison (Aug 30, 2014)

PbanyS3 said:


> Thanks for the info! Would've been nice to drive 2 hours out to Philly! Dunno of any good pro shops in Brooklyn...
> 
> I heard there's some good detailing places in Whitestone,Queens :beer::beer::beer:opcorn:


Don't know any good pro shops in Brooklyn but there is TyrolSport in Queens. The guys in there are pretty cool and knowledgable. Had my car corner weighted there to see if a set of springs would work with my car.

Heard The Tint Shop in Flushing was pretty good. I've never been there but I've spoke to the guys by email and phone before.


----------



## PbanyS3 (Jun 13, 2015)

DeadBoltPoison said:


> Don't know any good pro shops in Brooklyn but there is TyrolSport in Queens. The guys in there are pretty cool and knowledgable. Had my car corner weighted there to see if a set of springs would work with my car.
> 
> Heard The Tint Shop in Flushing was pretty good. I've never been there but I've spoke to the guys by email and phone before.





Thanks for the heads up! Will probably make a trip to Detailer's Domain since it's about an hour away for me...:beer::beer:


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Just ordered c-Quartz UK and plan to do it in a few days, ordered the tint (35% what ever the brand the local dealer uses) and it's getting done on the 17th. I have to look into the xpel front end wraps. I found a 3m kit on Amazon for $250...anyone try it themselves?


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Resist the urge to do PPF yourself unless that is your profession! The pros use what looks like a giant plotter to precision cut the film with a pattern specially built for your vehicle to reduce the appearance of lines. Getting a roll and doing it yourself is sure to end in disappointment. You've signed up for a $31-42k car, go the extra mile and have it protected for $800-1200 bucks.


----------



## BlackNight (Sep 22, 1999)

My brother runs a shop that installs PPF. My car didn't even have 20 miles on it when he had the entire front bumper the entire fenders entire hood, side skirts, rocker panels, and full rear bumper, a pillars and roof line all covered


----------



## crp123 (Jul 10, 2015)

For those that got cquartz and PPF, would you recommend getting both? So the film protects the car and the cquartz is a 5 yr wax? Trying to be able to justify the purchase to my wife 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Why not? CQuartz doesn't protect the paint from chips and damage......and ppf only usually covers the front of the car.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Waterfest Prep. Full maintenance detail completed by Elite this week. They are right off i95 near Philly.

19 Months ago, I had C-Quartz ceramic installed. Full front 3M clear bra. Black Optics.

Picked her up today. Received a tuneup including Ceramic Pro Sport coating.

For folks in PA/NJ/DE/NY/MD - for black optics, tint, detail, PPF, coatings... these guys are LEGIT! Great pricing. And they REALLY know how to take care of you and your car. 


751 Chester Pike, Prospect Park, PA 19076. (610) 544-8468.


----------



## cowboyzx6 (Mar 7, 2015)

Well, here is who I would not recommend. Ron Stephens / Designo Motoring in Ashburn, VA.
Gave them a couple of chances but always full of stories of why things take so long and general lying about different things. They did a clear bra on my Audi and wrap of a Porsche. Just hoping I won't need any sort of warranty service from them so I can just move on to a new shop if needed for my next wrap/bra type service.


----------



## McCluskey (Jul 16, 2016)

*PPF Shops in CT*

Can anyone recommend a place in Connecticut to get Xpel film installed? Or is there a better clear bra film I should consider?

Thanks


----------

